# Solved: Stop photos opening in Paint



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

For some reason my photos have started to open in Paint,I dont want this,they always used to open in Picasa I think,how can I make this happen? they do not show correctly in paint ...OS system is Vista basic by the way ...I have 3 different folders of photos and they all open in Paint, its only just started for no apparent reason ...can I specify a program for them to open in?


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Right click and photo and select the Open With>Choose Program. If Picasa is in the list select (if it's not in the list you can browse for it). Be sure the box next to "Always use selected program to open this kind of file" is checked and hit Okay. Your photos will now open with Picasa.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thank you kindly for that information :up: all back to normal now.appreciate your help


----------

